# 2021 Bulls Bay 2000 ~ Yamaha 115hp ~ Aluminum Trailer ~ Call Today!



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*2021 BULLS BAY 2000 CENTER CONSOLE BAY BOAT ~ SILVER HULL COLOR ~ YAMAHA 4STROKE 115HP OUTBOARD ~ HYDRAULIC STEERING ~ SWIM STEP WITH FOLD DOWN LADDER ~ FORWARD AND AFT LIVE WELL WITH RECIRCULATING PUMP IN AFT WELL ~ REAR BENCH SEAT WITH BACKREST ~ LEANING POST AT HELM ~ ROD STORAGE ~ ALUMINUM TRAILER WITH SPARE ...

PRICE $36,980.00

CALL TODAY 281 - 907 - 7000 OR EMAIL [email protected]

FINANCING AVAILABLE!

MORE PICTURES AVAILABLE AT www.uptownmarine.com*


----------

